# Close this forum?



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Guys do you think we should close this forum temporarily, or just keep it open in anticipation of a fall get together?


----------



## Liv4Huntin' (May 24, 2000)

DITTO !


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Please leave it opens so that if there are still people who want to read how it was, they can. Like Trout said, we are hoping to plan some other outings this fall and winter. Thanks!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

You got it.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks Steve, for all that you do and have done. I hope that we all get to meet you at the nect Michigan-Sportperson Outing!!


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I hope to attend the next one as well. Can't say how much time my schedule will allow me to attend but I at least hope to make an appearance.

------------------


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I haven't shopped around much on the internet for sporting sites, I have checked some out and heard about others. No site matches this one for open friendly people online. Our experience with the outing proved beyond a shadow of doubt that the people are that way in person too. 

All of the kudos and good comments are due in large part to the way this site is run. No upity big shots and no "low as a worm" little shots. We are all sportsmen and we all have valuable input. Also if one does get out of line and abusive you shut em down. Thanks for a really great web site, and Yes please leave the Forum open for now.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Yeah, this forum has no use.......


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Thanks for keeping it open Steve, it has certainly been very useful


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Yeah, I kinda like this forum too. LOL


----------

